# I got a half sleeve tattoo



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

This is why I'm hot.  

260$, 3 hours, still needs color/touch-ups.

It's a koi.


----------



## Volume (Apr 8, 2007)

Can't wait for the pictures. I'm getting a sleeve this year.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Nice! :banana I'd like to get a tat one day but I dunno what to get.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

sweetness!


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Bump for great justice!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

NICE man! is that a catfish? koi fish? Thats going to look sweet once you get it colored in :boogie


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

crazy fresh!...looks pretty cool :yes


----------



## Brax (Jun 15, 2005)

Very nice. I'm going for a little something at the end of the month. Inversed cross cross on my shoulder, or an inversed pentagram (with goat's head) on a shoulder if I can afford that with $200 smackeroos. Something small, but not too small. 'Bout the size of one of those 200MB CDroms.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

sleeve is from shoulder to wrist. still good tat


----------



## 0rchid (Aug 19, 2006)

That is awesome, once you get some colour in that, it's going to look great.


----------

